# Pulsions d’inégalités



## Voce

Buongiorno!

In un articolo che si interroga sulla relazione tra multiculturalità e integrazione di una nazionale di calcio, quella svizzera, composta in gran parte da calciatori di origine straniera, mi sono imbattuto nell'espressione "*pulsions d’inégalités*" che non so bene come tradurre in maniera sensata.

Il contesto originale à il seguente:

"Le caractère multiculturel de la Nati ne plaît pas à tous. Les récents propos de Stephan Lichtsteiner, exprimant le regret d’une équipe nationale pas vraiment suisse, sont là pour le rappeler. Pour l’éthicien Denis Müller, cet épisode montre qu’il n’y a pas de fumée sans feu : « Dans un groupe de jeunes hommes, les *pulsions d’inégalités* sont omniprésentes. Il ne faut pas oublier que les camarades sont aussi des rivaux".

Ho tradotto il paragrafo come segue:

"Il carattere multiculturale della Nati non piace a tutti. Le recenti dichiarazioni di Stephan Lichtsteiner, in cui esprime rammarico per una squadra nazionale non veramente svizzera, sono là a ricordarlo. Per l'esperto di etica Denis Müller questo episodio mostra che dove c'è fumo c'è fuoco: “In un gruppo di giovani uomini le *pulsioni di ineguaglianza* sono onnipresenti. Non bisogna dimenticare che i compagni sono anche rivali”.

Nonostante le mie ricerche non sono riuscito a dare un senso all'espressione e spero nel vostro aiuto.

Grazie per ogni contributo.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce.
In particolare per l'uso della parola 'rivali', a me sembra che si intenda qualcosa tipo "la spinta alla competizione".


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce, ciao Necsus.
Il significato sarà quello dato da Necsus, ma opterei lo stesso per la traduzione letterale perché non ritengo necessario che la frase sia più esplicita in italiano che in francese .


----------



## Voce

Grazie mille, Necsus e Matou! 
Opterò per la traduzione letterale, come suggerito da Matou, ma sono grato a Necsus per aver fatto chiarezza sul senso della frase.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e tre  

Personalmente più che "pulsione" direi "impulso" o "stimolo" (inteso come "spinta", ma istintuale): "... dimostra che _dal fumo il fuoco s'argomenta _[per dirla con il poeta ]: in un gruppo di giovani uomini,  gli impulsi/stimoli che nascono da ineguaglianze sono onnipresenti. Non bisogna dimenticare che i compagni di squadra sono anche rivali.” 

P.S.: Bizzz, cher Matou!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao cara Anna, tanti bizzz a te!


----------



## Voce

Grazie anche a te, Anna!


----------

